# Jon Stewart is leaving the Daily Show



## Feste (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.avclub.com/article/jon-stewart-says-hes-leaving-daily-show-215070

I'll admit, I stopped watch Colbert and Stewart when I went to college, and I still have yet to see Colbert's last show. That said, I do watch clips from time to time, and this makes me tremendously sad. He definitely made it easier to get through the Bush Era, and he is a nice counterbalance to most news. While I don't think his humor worked as well with Obama's presidency, I'm definitely going to miss his presence. Definitely an end of an era, and I can only be more cynical about the next one as news becomes more polarized, even internationally, and opinionated.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

Meh. He's ok. He can stay or go. Either way, I'm fine.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 10, 2015)

Boy they are really gutting late night Comedy Central. If they continue the show, I hope it's with Jason Jones or Jordan Klepper, but I have a suspicion they're going to go with Aasif, or the new dude from South Africa, or one of the even worse choices than that, and I even like those two!


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 10, 2015)

shteev said:


> First we lost the Colbert Report, and now this?
> 
> Saddening





Where the hell am I supposed to get my reliable news now?

ABC? 
Ha. 
Fox? 
HAHA. 


 It's a sad state when the news satire provided more unbiased insight to worl issues than the iternet news standards.


----------

